# Flight parents



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I am sorry if I am writing something I shouldn't. (Forgive me MS if I am ) but I am helping a certain dog shelter here in Cairo and we are trying to figure out a way to get dogs to Seattle or at least to the states for new homes there. If anyone would like to be flight parents for these great dogs it would be great. Sending them alone is so expensive but with someone is a lot cheaper. 

They need to get to their new homes as soon as we can set it up.


Once again if this is a bad place to write this I won't do it again. I am just an animal lover on a mission!!!:boxing:


----------

